# green tea germination



## A.K. (Apr 10, 2006)

i germinated some seeds in water then ones in green tea and the tea went double the speed... get a bowl and two paper towls fold the paper towls till there are six layers make a cup of green tea with a tea packet then empty it out and make another cup with the same packet soak but not to soaked the paper towl in the tea and put the seeds on the paper towl fold the towl over them put the towl with the seeds in it in the bowl and put plastic wrap over it tightly and put it in a cool area then the next day put them in a warmer area and they well germinate faster than you can say poopie dookie stoopie loopy muchie peach


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 11, 2006)

Pretty god Idear Ak got
to try it ant got no green tea
tho lol i wounder would regular 
tea work lol IDK Ill ha ve to get 
some green tea today


----------



## Insane (Apr 11, 2006)

You say put them in a cool area for the first day..IMO when germinating seeds it should be warm from the get-go.


----------



## GanjaGuru (Apr 13, 2006)

I germ-ed some seeds in coffee and they sprouted _really fast_.
Then I fert-ed the seedlings with expresso, and they jumped out of their pots and walked around the room for 45 minutes.


----------



## Weeddog (Apr 13, 2006)

GanjaGuru said:
			
		

> I germ-ed some seeds in coffee and they sprouted _really fast_.
> Then I fert-ed the seedlings with expresso, and they jumped out of their pots and walked around the room for 45 minutes.



Expresso,  eh...  I knew there was something that made them do that, but I didnt know what it was.....   Thanks GG


----------

